# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Viagra, Cialis u.s.w. Einfluss auf Tumorprogression?

## Conobar

Hallo, 

mich würde interessieren, ob Studien existieren über den Einfluss von Viagra, Cialis,Levitra u.ä. auf das Tumorverhalten bei Patienten , welche als Therapie die intermittierende Hormontherpie gewählt haben.

MfG

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Conobar,

da ist mir nichts bekannt.

Viele Betroffene meinen, dass Sex den Testosteronspiegel erhöhe, und damit den Krebs anfeuere. Aber auch das ist Unsinn. Durch Testosteron wird der Mann zum Sex angeregt und nicht umgekehrt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Conobar,
welchen Zusammenhang vermuteste Du?.

Die Wirkstoffe die in diesen Präperaten enthalten sind wirken auf den Abbau von Posphordiesterase  (PDE5) in dem sie diesn verlangsammen. PDE5  wirkt Adern erweiterend und damit auf die "Füllung". Die PDE5- bildung wird durch die Signale aus dem Hirn über die entspr. Nervenbahnen "veranlasst.

Es wirkt also nicht auf die Bildung von Testeron und damit nicht auf die "Erhöhung des Nahrunsgangebots" für den Krebs.
Falls das die Frage war.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

Eine bisher nicht befriedigend beantwortete Frage, die durch eine Veröffentlichung einer retrospektiven Studie von Michl und Kollegen (UKE) eine erwähnenswerte Wendung nimmt, wie ich meine. 

Untersucht wurden4752 Männer, die sich zwischen 2000 und 2010 am UKE einer nervenerhaltenden operativen Entfernung der Prostata (RPE) unterzogen hatten. Männer, die neoadjuvant oder adjuvant eine Androgenentzugs- oder Antiandrogentherapie durchgeführt hatten wurden ausgeschlossen. Genauso, wie diejenigen, die zuvor schon bestrahlt wurden, die RPE also eine Salvage Therapie darstellte.1110 (23.4%) der 4752 Männer nahmen einen PDE5 Hemmer nach der Operation ein, um die Erektionsfähigkeit zu stimulieren, bzw. den Erhalt zu verbessern. Dieses Vorgehen war lange Zeit Standard in den Kliniken, ist aber etwas außer Mode gekommen. Berechtigt?

Es scheint so, denn die Rate des biochemischen Rezidivs bei PDE5-Hemmer Einnahme sind doch eindeutig schlechter, als bei den Männer, die auf diese Intervention verzichtet hatten:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Michl & Kollegen; Use of Phosphodiesterase Type 5 Inhibitors May Adversely Impact Biochemical Recurrence after Radical Prostatectomy

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Du hast freundlicherweise vergessen:
*
Conclusions*
Our data suggest that the use of PDE5i after radical prostatectomy may adversely impact biochemical recurrence. Further retrospective and prospective studies are necessary to confirm this effect and to elucidate its mechanism. Future results will be of special clinical significance as many patients use potency enhancing drugs after radical prostatectomy.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Satz gemerkt:




> may adversely impact biochemical recurrence





> kann sich negativ auf biochemische Rezidiv auwirken


er sollte aber nicht zu Panik führen.

Winfried

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich finde es schon ein bisschen einfältig, die von LR vorgestellten Ergebnisse beschönigen zu wollen. Vielleicht ist bei dieser Minigraphik nicht für jeden das Ergebnis plakativ genug. Deshalb habe ich eine Vergrößerung gemacht und nachstehend eingestellt.



Das einzig Verwirrende ist die Farbwahl der Kurven, aber ansonsten ist das Ergebnis wohl eindeutig, und ich finde es sehr gut, dass auf diesen Umstand aufmerksam gemacht wird. Deshalb bleibt es ja trotzdem jedem selber überlassen, seine Prioritäten zu setzen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
das sagt doch genug zu dem Thema aktuell:
Further retrospective and prospective studies are necessary to confirm this effect and to elucidate its mechanism. Future results will be of special clinical significance as many patients use potency enhancing drugs after radical prostatectomy. 
Bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter Weg und alle Bezüge auf das bisherige outcome sind jenseits von Evidenz

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

Evidenz sollte kein Totschlagargument sein. Natürlich haben diese Ergebnisse eine Evidenz! Denn die Ergebnisse wurden erarbeitet von seriösen Wissenschaftlern/Ärzten des renommierten UKE. Und dann noch auf der Grundlage der Beobachtung von 4752 Männern!

Interessant ist der Hinweis in dem Bericht, dass man eigentlich ein umgekehrtes Ergebnis erwartet hatte aufgrund der Veröffentlichungen von Chavez et al. Und ich weiß nun endlich, wer hinter der Volksweisheit steckt, dass viel Sex das PCa reduzieren soll.

Und zum Abschluss noch eine süffisante Anmerkung, und zwar war für Euch Nordlichter das UKE immer der Nabel der Prostatawelt und nun, wenn es um das männliche Ego geht, haben auf einmal die Untersuchungen des UKE keine Evidenz mehr? Da muss ich schon schmunzeln.
Gruß Knut- auch ein geborenes Nordlicht.

P.S. Dann warten wir auf den Förderverein Pfitzer, Bayer & Co für neue Studieninitiierung?- nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Knut,
nun nicht süffisant sondern ernsthaft ich / wir halten viel von UKE / Martini Klinik als einer der Kooperantionspartner gehe ich dort genügend oft hin
zu Gesprächen was auch immer, und wenn selbst die Studienleiter nach weiteren Forschungen zur Evidenz reden, dann ist meine Bemerkung kein Totschlagargument sondern eine simple Tatsachen-
darstellung was Sache ist. Ja sicher hatten die was anderes erwartet im Vergleich zu vorhandenen Publikationen und im Gegensatz zu Deiner "Evidenzfeststellung" sehen die das noch forschungsbedürftig
um eine gewünschte Evidenz zu erreichen.
Bayer Pfizer und Co haben meiner Kenntnis nach derzeit kein Interesse das aufzuhellen.  
Gruß Günther ein geborener Mittelfranke im Norden wohnend "Südlicht" in Deiner Terminologie ?

----------


## LowRoad

In einer retrospektiven Bewertung der Health Professionals' Follow-up Study (HPFS) von 25848 Männern, die zwischen den Jahren 2000 und 2010 den PDE5 Hemmer Sildenafil regelmäßig eingenommen hatten, konnte etwa eine Verdopplung der Hautkrebshäufigkeit beobachtet werden. In der Bewertung dieser Daten wird empfohlen älteren Männern, die ein PDE5 Blocker einsetzen auf Anzeichen von Hautkrebs hin zu untersuchen.

Wie jede retrospektive Studie, ist auch diese nicht mit abschließender Evidenz belegt  weitere Forschung wäre wünschenswert.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

Wir reden aneinander vorbei. Deshalb möchte ich zuerst einmal in Erinnerung bringen, was evidenzbasierte Medizin- Abkürzung EbM- ist. Diese steht auf drei gleichberechtigte Säulen, und ich habe dazu das nachfolgende Schaubild eingestellt.



In Deutschland wird üblicherweise EbM auf den unteren Kreis externe Evidenz reduziert, und dieser Kreis wird noch einmal zumindest in der Urologie drastisch auf die S3-Leitlinie eingeengt. Dies ist bequem für viele Ärzte und lässt sich vom Gesetzgeber elegant als Kostenbremse im Gesundheitswesen nutzen.
Wir sind hier aber im Forum, und dies verstehe und nutze ich, um den rechten Kreis nämlich meine Patientenposition zu stärken. Weiter ist es durch dies Forum auch möglich durch Erfahrungsaustausch über Ärzte den linken Kreis zu stärken und einen Arzt zu finden, der für mich seine Kompetenz und Erfahrungen einbringt, um nicht nur der S3-Leitlinie ausgeliefert zu sein.

Nach diesem kleinen Grundsatzvorspann komme ich auf die Studie der Wissenschaftler des UKE zurück. Deine Interpretation




> *Günter*  wenn selbst die Studienleiter nach weiteren Forschungen zur Evidenz reden, dann ist meine Bemerkung kein Totschlagargument sondern eine simple Tatsachendarstellung was Sache ist. Ja sicher hatten die was anderes erwartet im Vergleich zu vorhandenen Publikationen und im Gegensatz zu Deiner "Evidenzfeststellung" sehen die das noch forschungsbedürftig, um eine gewünschte Evidenz zu erreichen.


sehe ich anders. Der Bericht strotzt von Passagen, die zeigen, dass die Autoren von Ihrer Arbeit überzeugt sind und deshalb auch die Veröffentlichung gewählt haben.  Unter dem Aspekt der guten Kinderstube haut man natürlich nicht auf andere Wissenschaftler ein, und es tut sich immer gut, darauf hinzuweisen, dass weitere Studien zur Erhärtung wünschenswert wären.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht den Eindruck der Überheblichkeit erwecken, aber aufgrund meiner beruflichen Erfahrung, meiner mathematischen, logischen Fähigkeiten traue ich mir zu, diese Studie zu bewerten. Diese zeichnet sich aus durch

eine hohe TeilnehmerzahlZuführung der Patienten zur Studie über 10 Jahre in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge ihrer Operation bei der Diagnose beidseitig Nerven erhaltend zu operieren. 

Weiter überzeugt mich neben den textlichen Ausführungen der graphische Verlauf besonders unter dem Aspekt, dass über 10 Jahre die Patienten in der chronologischen Reihenfolge ihrer Operationen der Studie zugeführt wurden.

Und es kann doch wohl nicht richtig sein, die Forumsmitglieder hier aufzufordern, die Ergebnisse zu ignorieren, weil keine Evidenz vorliegen würde. In dem Bericht merken die Studienleiter an, dass nach ihrem Wissensstand dies die erste Studie zu dieser Thematik ist. Diese Studie, durchgeführt von seriösen Wissenschaftlern/Ärzten des renommierten UKE, hat somit gemäß meiner Auffassung eine hohe Evidenz, und als Patient kann ich mit meinen Präferenzen für Logik und Statistik alle Mitbetroffene nur auffordern, sich mit diesen Ergebnissen zu befassen, wenn der kurative Erfolg ihrer Prostatektomie ihre erste Präferenz ist. Dies betrifft besonders jüngere Betroffene, denn wenn ich die Ergebnisse in die Zukunft extrapoliere, dann ist die Differenz nach 22 Jahren bereits 20 %!
Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Knut,
hatten wir an sich schon mal in einem anderen Thema unsere Ansichten zu Evidenz und Leitlinie sind zu unterschiedlich. Ich habe kein Problem wenn Du den obigen Sätzen folgst,
habe allerdings den Vorteil, dass persönlicher Kontakt aus der Selbsthilfearbeit seit Jahren besteht und ich es daher anders als Du sehe. Insoweit "agree to disagree" aber davon geht die Welt ja nicht unter.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,




> *Günter*   Insoweit "agree to disagree" aber davon geht die Welt ja nicht unter.


Das sehe ich auch so.

Grüße aus Oberstdorf
Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstrakt*
Eine *aktuelle Studie* berichtet von einer nachteiligen Wirkung der Phosphodiesterase Typ 5-Hemmer (PDE-5-Is) auf das biochemische Rezidiv (BCR) nach radikaler Prostatektomie (RPE) für Prostatakrebs (PCA). Wir testeten den Zusammenhang zwischen PDE5-Inhibitor Anwendung, dem PDE5-Inhibitor Therapieschema, der Anzahl der eingenommenen PDE5-I Pillen und dem biochemischen Rezidiv (BCR) bei 2579 Patienten nach bilateraler nervenschonenden RPE auf Grund einer Prostatakrebserkrankung zwischen 2004 und 2013, die in einem Krankenhaus behandelt wurden. Die Patienten wurden entsprechend ihrem PDE5-I Einsatz innerhalb von 2 Jahren nach der Operation kategorisiert, entweder

             Bei Bedarf
             Entsprechend eines Rehabilitationsplans (täglich für mindestens 3 Monate)
             keine PDE5-I Anwendung

Entsprechend einem multivariablen Cox-Regressionsmodell wurde der Zusammenhang zwischen PDE5-Inhibitor Anwendung und dem BCR untersucht. Die gleiche Analyse wurde entsprechend der verwendeten Anzahl der PDE5-I Tabletten bei jedem Patienten wiederholt. Insgesamt 674 Patienten (26,1%) erhielten PDE5-Inhibitors. Die multivariable Analyse zeigte kein signifikant höheres BCR Risiko, wenn PDE5-Inhibitors verwendet wurden, unabhängig vom Therapieplan mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl von Tabletten, selbst bei Berücksichtigung mehrerer Störfaktoren, einschließlich der Zeit zwischen RPE und dem PDE5-inhibitor Einsatz. In Erwartung weiterer Untersuchungen sollten die Patienten nach RPE den Einsatz einer PDE5-InhibitorBehandlung nicht verweigern.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Andrea Gallina und Kollegen zeigen hier ein deutlich anderes, abweichendes Ergebnis, wie die Hamburger Kollegen. Beide Studien sind retrospektiv angelegt, beobachten also nur die Ergebnisse der Vergangenheit. In Hamburg waren es immerhin fast 5000 Männer, in Italien nur knapp die Hälfte. Auch sind die Nachbeobachtungszeit, ein sehr wichtiger Parameter beim BCR, in Hamburg deutlich länger. Auch ist das Thema Erektile Dysfunktion (ED) bei Männern ein ganz heikles Thema, von dem auch nicht immer objektiv berichtet wird. Man muss da auch die richtigen Fragen stellen, um an die richtigen Antworten zu kommen. So zeigte kürzlich eine EAU Studie, dass nur 6.7% der operierten Männer von einer gleichwertige Erektion nach Prostatektomie berichten konnten. Das ist doch ein sehr niedrigerer Wert, als das was man auch hier oft in Jubelberichten liest. Und dabei ist der PDE5-Inhibitor Einsatz noch nicht rausgerechnet.

*Fazit:*
Auch nach der Italienischen Studie erscheint mir der dauerhafte PDE5-Inhibitor Einsatz post RPE kritisch, da die Hamburger Daten auf mich einen etwas valideren Eindruck machen. Eine prospektive Studie wäre jetzt mal hilfreich!

----------


## GüntherS

Es ist interessant, welche Konsequenzen Dr. Michl und seine Kollegen aus ihrem Studienergebnis ziehen:




> But, he added, the study should not change practice.
> "We still advise our patients to use PDE5 [phosphodiesterase type 5] inhibitors on demand," he explained. "PDE5
> inhibitors are effective in treating ED following nerve-sparing radical prostatectomy, assuming that there are still some
> spontaneous but insufficient erections."

----------


## Marc G

*PDE5-Hemmer (Viagra & Co) beeinflussen das Rezidivrisiko nicht!*
Es gibt keinen medizinisch begründbaren Kausalzusammenhang zwischen einer Medikation mit PDE5-Hemmern und dem Rezidivrisiko!




> Auch nach der Italienischen Studie erscheint mir der dauerhafte PDE5-Inhibitor Einsatz post RPE kritisch, da die Hamburger Daten auf mich einen etwas valideren Eindruck machen. Eine prospektive Studie wäre jetzt mal hilfreich!


Hallo Andi/LowRoad,

habe jetzt darauf gewartet, dass du auch die neue große schwedische (von den Autoren her sogar internationale) Datenanalysestudie zu PDE5-Hemmern (Phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor PDE5i) und Rezidivrisiko einstellst, wie du es mit der italienischen Studie getan hast. Ich denke, man sollte sie schon an dieser Stelle einbringen, da die Martini Klinik Studie doch für Verwirrung bei dem einen oder anderen Betroffenen gesorgt hat.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26743040
http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...ncer-treatment
Phosphodiesterase Type 5 Inhibitor Use and Disease Recurrence After Prostate Cancer Treatment
Stacy Loeb, .. Thorsten Schlomm,.. et al, Dez. 2015
Interessanterweise hat Prof. Schlomm, der hier als Autor aufscheint, auch an der Martini Klinik Studie mitgewirkt. An anderer Stelle versucht er deshalb die Martini Klinik Studie zu verteidigen, was ihm meiner Meinung nach allerdings nur sehr bedingt gelingt.

"PDE5i use was not associated with BCR after radical prostatectomy (odds ratio [OR] 0.78, 95% confidence interval [CI] 0.591.03) or radiation therapy (OR 0.98, 95% CI 0.491.97) after adjusting for marital status, education, income, prostate-specific antigen, clinical stage, Gleason score, and proportion of positive biopsies. Results were similar after additional adjustment for surgical pathology (OR 0.86, 95% CI 0.641.16)."
"*Erectile dysfunction medications are not associated with a higher risk of disease recurrence after prostate cancer treatment.*"
"Men whose cumulative number of PDE5i pills was above the median had a slightly lower BCR risk after prostatectomy in the clinical model, and no difference in BCR risk after adjustment for pathologic tumor features."

*Als Ergebnis kann festgehalten werden, dass in dieser Datenanalyse kein Zusammenhang zwischen der Einnahme von PDE5-Hemmern und dem Rezidivrisiko nach Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung als Primärtherapie festgestellt werden konnte.
*
Es ergab sich sogar ein geringfügig niedrigeres Rezidivrisiko bei überdurchschnittlicher Einnahme von PDE-5 Hemmern. Nach Adjustierung bezüglich pathologischer Tumorkriterien ergab sich kein Unterschied. Also auch eine überdurchschnittliche Medikation mit PDE5-Hemmern erhöht nicht das Rezidivrisiko.

Die Analyse verwendete als Datenbasis das nationale Krebsregister von Schweden und beruht damit nicht wie die Martini Klinik Studie auf einer Single-Center-Datenbasis, welche recht häufig mit einen Bias behaftet sind. Für die erektile Dysfunktions-Medikation (verwendet wurden Viagra, Levitra, Cialis) konnte auf das nationale Verschreibungsregister zurückgegriffen werden und man musste sich somit nicht auf Selbstangaben von Patienten verlassen, was immer zu Verzerrungen führt.

Die schwedische Studie ist auch von der Anzahl der einbezogenen Patienten her etwas größer als die der Martini Klinik:
In der Rezidivgruppe mit 293 Patienten nahmen 150 (51%) PDE5i Pillen und in der Kontrollgruppe (ohne Rezidiv) mit 5767 Patienten nahmen 3334 (58%) PDEi Medikamente. Die Studie hat einen Nachbeobachtungszeitraum von 5 Jahren.

Die *MK-Studie* ist als reine* Data Mining Studie* einzustufen, was außerhalb der Medizin als abwertend gilt. Es werden große Datenmengen nach statistisch signifikanten Zusammenhängen durchsucht, ohne dass vorher eine wissenschaftlich begründbare Hypothese über einen Kausalzusammenhang hätte formuliert werden können. 
Beim data mining lassen sich fast immer statistisch signifikante Verknüpfungen finden, insbesondere wenn die Datenbasis einen Bias aufweist, wie es bei der MK-Datenbank zu sein scheint. Auf diese Weise wurde z.B. wiederholt mit guter Signifikanz bewiesen, dass Aktienkurse von Sonnenprotuberanzen abhängen. Das Ergebnis der MK-Studie hätte in diesem Sinne auch sein können, wenn denn diese Daten in der MK-Datenbank abgespeichert gewesen wären, dass ein besonders hohes Rezidivrisiko besteht, wenn man PDE5 Hemmer einnimmt, blonde Haare hat und zusätzlich noch Krawattenträger ist.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Positiv an der MK-Studie ist, dass sie die wissenschaftliche Rechtfertigung für zahlreiche weitere Datenbankauswertungen auf dem in Frage stehenden Gebiet geschaffen hat, was bei dem derzeit herrschenden Publikationdruck im Medizinbereich nicht zu unterschätzen ist und damit trägt sie auch zur Förderung der Kenntnisse in statistischer Datenbankauswertung bei den Medizinern bei.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Marc,
ja ich weiß, ich bin etwas in Verzug geraten, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich davon nicht noch berichten wollte. Was das Rezidivrisiko nach Prostatektomie  angeht, kann man wohl vorsichtig Entwarnung geben.

Der *Bericht vom Magdeburger Symposium*, mein Beruf und das Lernen für die* Theorieprüfung des kleinen Pilotenscheines* hat doch etwas Ressourcen gekostet.

Ich bin, wie du, der Meinung, dass die Schwedische Studie etwas mehr Evidenz bringt, aber trotzdem ist das alles noch sehr schwach, und es bleibt weiterhin unklar, warum es zu so kontroversen Ergebnissen kommen konnte.

Grundsätzlich freue ich mich natürlich, wenn man den Männern ein bisschen Lebensqualität auf Krankenkassenrezept verschreiben kann. Ob das langfristig etwas an der postoperativen erektilen Dysfunktion ändern kann bleibt unklar. Da ist eine unverzerrte Datenerhebung schwierig, viel Evidenzlevel-4.

Penile rehabilitation after radical prostatectomy: *what the evidence really says*




> The pathophysiology of erectile dysfunction after radical prostatectomy (RP) is believed to include neuropraxia, which leads to temporarily reduced oxygenation and subsequent structural changes in penile tissue. This results in veno-occlusive dysfunction, therefore, penile rehabilitation programmes focus on tissue oxygenation. Animal studies support the use of phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitors (PDE5Is) after cavernous nerve damage but *results from human studies are contradictory. The largest study to date found no long-term effect of either daily or on-demand PDE5I administration after RP compared with placebo*

----------


## Marc G

> Hallo Marc,
> ja ich weiß, ich bin etwas in Verzug geraten, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich davon nicht noch berichten wollte. Was das Rezidivrisiko nach Prostatektomie  angeht, kann man wohl vorsichtig Entwarnung geben.
> Der *Bericht vom Magdeburger Symposium*, mein Beruf und das Lernen für die* Theorieprüfung des kleinen Pilotenscheines* hat doch etwas Ressourcen gekostet.
> Ich bin, wie du, der Meinung, dass die Schwedische Studie etwas mehr Evidenz bringt, aber trotzdem ist das alles noch sehr schwach, und es bleibt weiterhin unklar, warum es zu so kontroversen Ergebnissen kommen konnte.


Hallo Andi,

bin jeden Tag, wenn ich hier ins Forum schaue, von deiner Leistung beeindruckt. Wenn ich dann deinen Workload mir als Plansoll setze und sehe, dass mein Ist ganz kläglich dagegen abfält, so entsteht bei mir eine kognitive Dissonanz. Ich denke, bei mir trägt diese ständige nicht aufzulösende Dissonanz deutlich mehr zu einem erhöhten Rezidivrisiko bei, als die Einnahme von PDE5-Hemmern.  :L&auml;cheln:  
Deine Berichterstattung über das Magdeburger Symposium hat ja zurecht schon viel Anerkennung hier im Forum gefunden. Ist schade, dass die wirklich interessanten und gewinnbringenden Ausführungen doch etwas untergehen. 
Wenn du deine "Satisfaktionsfähigkeit" wieder erlangt hast, dann bietet es sich an, das eine oder andere nochmal aufzugreifen und zu diskutieren.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ist dir bewußt, dass du mit deinem Ausflug in die "Hals- und Beinbruch"-Welt des Flugakrobaten, die Datenbasis für Studien zur Hormontherapie und ihrer Wirkung auf das Knochenbruchrisiko verzerrst? "Flugakrobat" wird wahrscheinlich in keiner entsprechenden Datenbank erfasst und Frakturen werden dann der Hormontherapie angelastet.  :L&auml;cheln:  

Womit wir dann schon beim Thema wären. Du hast es ja auch schon angesprochen, problematisch sind bei Studien immer Selbstangaben von Patienten. Die schwedische Studie hat diese Problematik nicht, da sie auf das schwedische Verschreibungsregister zurückgreifen konnte. Wenn man die Studie der Martini Klinik anschaut, dann fällt einem die geringe Anwendung von PDE5 Hemmern auf. Wenn ich mich recht zurück erinnere, dann hat die Martini Klinik im Zeitraum 2000 bis 2010 (zumindest im größten Teil dieses Zeitraums) ihren Patienten nach RP das Kieler Konzept (tägliche Einnahme einer geringen Menge von PDE5-Hemmern) epfohlen und ist erst später dann auf die Anwendung von Viagra & Co. im Bedarfsfall umgeschwenkt. Anscheinend scheinen die meisten Operierten kein Vertrauen in die Empfehlungen der Klinik gehabt zu haben, da nur 23,4 % !!! der Männer nach eigenen Angaben PDE5 Hemmer genommen haben. Die bei weitem überwiegende Mehrzahl von 76,6 % nahm dagegen keine PDE5 Hemmer ein, wiederum wohl nach eigenen Angaben. Da kommen doch Zweifel auf, oder nicht?
Wenn man sich die schwedische Studie ansieht, die nicht durch Patientenangaben verzerrt ("verschmutzt") ist, dann haben 51% in der Rezidivgruppe und 58 % in der Nichtrezidivgruppe PDE5 Hemmer genommmen. Dies erscheint mir viel realistischer und die Martini Datenbank scheint in diesem Punkt nicht verlässlich zu sein, wie ja auch in anderen Stellungnahmen zum Ausdruck kommt. Man kann darüber spekulieren, und mir fallen da auch Punkte ein, warum Patienten in Deutschland ihre Verwendung von PDE5-Hemmern nicht korrekt angegeben haben.

Die Zeit schreitet fort und das auch bei den Studien zum Prostatakrebs (das kenne ich doch irgendwo her, ist das nicht immer von dir zu hören?). 
"*What the evidence really says" ist ein Review Artikel* aus dem Jahr 2013 und die* aktuellste dort einbezogene Literatur ist von 2010*. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich einiges getan und nicht nur auf dem Evidenzlevel 4, sondern es gibt auch eine *randomisierte Placebo-kontrollierte Mulitcenter Studie:
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24169081
Effects of tadalafil treatment on erectile function recovery following bilateral nerve-sparing radical prostatectomy: a randomised placebo-controlled study (REACTT).
Montorsi F., et al, march 2014
"Tadalafil once daily was most effective on drug-assisted EF in men with erectile dysfunction following NSRP, and data suggest a potential role for tadalafil once daily provided early after surgery in contributing to the recovery of EF after prostatectomy and possibly protecting from penile structural changes. "

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25813656
Effect of Tadalafil Once Daily on Penile Length Loss and Morning Erections in Patients After Bilateral Nerve-sparing Radical Prostatectomy: Results From a Randomized Controlled Trial.
Brock G., et al. may 2015

Die Studien wurden auf dem 67. Kongreß der DGU, September 2015 in Hamburg vorgestellt. Bei Medscape (deutsche Ausgabe) gibt es einen Bericht dazu, der es ermöglicht, die Ergebnisse auf Deutsch in verdichteter Fassung nachzulesen.
http://deutsch.medscape.com/artikelansicht/4904155#vp_1
*Täglich ein PDE-5-Hemmer nach Prostatektomie: Der Penis ist weniger verkürzt und die erektile Funktion besser*
Ute Eppinger, Okt 2015

"Nach 9 Monaten Doppelblindtherapie ergab sich unter *Tadalafil 5 mg einmal am Tag der größte Effekt auf die erektile Funktion*: Die gestreckte Penislänge in schlaffem Zustand hatte sich im Vergleich zu Placebo um 4,1 mm verbessert (95%-Konfidenzintervall: 0,47,8; p = 0,032). Im Vergleich zur prä-operativen Länge (zwischen 107 und 111 mm) blieb noch eine Verkürzung von 2,2 mm bestehen. Sowohl unter Placebo als auch unter Tadalafil nach Bedarf kam es zu keinen signifikanten Verbesserungen.
*Keine Rolle spielte dabei, ob die Patienten perfekt nervenschonend (80%) oder nicht perfekt nervenschonend (20%) operiert worden waren*: Es zeigte sich lediglich eine Tendenz (p = 0.314), dass nervenschonend operierte Patienten stärker von der täglichen Tadalafil-Dosis profitieren.
*Sowohl bei der penilen Tumeszenz als auch bei der Fähigkeit zum Geschlechtsverkehr waren unter Tadalafil einmal täglich die Ergebnisse am besten*. Nach 9 Monaten wiesen diese Patienten im Vergleich zu Placebo deutlich mehr penile Tumeszenzen auf (p = 0,008), der Unterschied zur Tadalafil bei Bedarf war dagegen statistisch nicht signifikant. Ähnlich waren die Daten bei der Fähigkeit zum Geschlechtsverkehr (p = 0,019)."

*Penisverkürzung nach Prostatektomie korreliert offenbar mit der erektilen Funktion* 
Eine nervenschonende Resektion schützt Prostatakrebspatienten nicht vor Potenzverlust  in den meisten Fällen ist die Erektionsfähigkeit zunächst verloren. Sie erholt sich jedoch vor allem bei Männern oft wieder, die vor der Operation potent waren und mit beidseitiger Nervenschonung operiert wurden: Gut die Hälfte kann wieder Geschlechtsverkehr ohne Hilfsmittel haben. Zählt man diejenigen hinzu, die auf PDE-5-Hemmer ansprechen, sind es sogar bis zu 90%.
Insgesamt weisen bis zu 30% der Männer nach nervenschonender Operation und bis zu 80% der Männer nach einer Operation ohne Nervenschonung eine erektile Dysfunktion auf.

Dass die Penislänge durch die radikale Prostatektomie stärker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, als gedacht, belegt eine Studie von 2014. Neben Impotenz als wichtigster Beeinträchtigung nach radikaler Prostatektomie führen die Autoren Orgasmus-assoziierte Inkontinenz, unwillkürlichen Urinabgang bei sexueller Stimulation, verändertes Orgasmus-Empfinden, schmerzhafter Höhepunkt und Penisverkürzung sowie -deformation als mögliche OP-Folgen auf.

*Bis zu 68% der operierten Männer stellten fest, dass ihr Penis nach dem Eingriff kürzer geworden ist. Dieser Längenverlust ist etwas, das viele Männer nach radikaler Prostatektomie berichten, bestätigt Hammerer. Die Verkürzung scheint die erektile Funktion zu beeinträchtigen, denn offenbar korreliert der Penisverlust pro Millimeter signifikant mit der Erektionsfunktion."
*



> Grundsätzlich freue ich mich natürlich, wenn man den Männern ein  bisschen Lebensqualität auf Krankenkassenrezept verschreiben kann.


Trotz der von mir vorgestellten randomisierten Studie mit hoher Evidenz zahlen deutsche Krankenkassen normalerweise PDE5 Hemmer nicht, weil es leider einschlägige gerichtliche Urteile aus früherer Zeit gibt. Verschreibungspflichtig, wie es die PDE5 Hemmer in Deutschland sind, ist nicht mit Erstattung durch Krankenkassen gleichzusetzen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Marc,

deine Antwort auf LowRoad



> Verschreibungspflichtig, wie es die PDE5 Hemmer in Deutschland sind, ist nicht mit Erstattung durch Krankenkassen gleichzusetzen.


möchte ich soweit ergänzen, dass PKV Kassen durchaus zur Erstattung bereit sind, wenn es sich bei der Anwendung um eine "krankheitsbezogene" Anwendung handelt.
Bei den gesetzlichen Kassen GKV dürfte es Widerstand geben: _BSG, Urteil vom 10. 5. 2005  B 1 KR 25/03 R._

Winfried

----------


## buschreiter

> Lieber Marc,
> 
> deine Antwort auf LowRoad
> 
> möchte ich soweit ergänzen, dass PKV Kassen durchaus zur Erstattung bereit sind, wenn es sich bei der Anwendung um eine "krankheitsbezogene" Anwendung handelt.
> Bei den gesetzlichen Kassen GKV dürfte es Widerstand geben: _BSG, Urteil vom 10. 5. 2005 – B 1 KR 25/03 R._
> 
> Winfried


So auch meine PKV: Aus Kulanzgründen würden 4 Tabletten Cialis pro Monat erstattet. Die Beihilfe zählt nix...lediglich die 5 mg Cialis bei BPH (was mich ehrlich gesagt sehr wundert;-))

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Marc G,




> Trotz der von mir vorgestellten randomisierten Studie mit hoher Evidenz zahlen deutsche Krankenkassen normalerweise PDE5 Hemmer nicht, weil es leider einschlägige gerichtliche Urteile aus früherer Zeit gibt.


deine Aussage zur Kostenübernahme der PDE5-Hemmer ist nicht ganz richtig. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen zahlen *grundsätzlich* die PDE5-Hemmer und andere Medikamente (z.B. Caverject und Viridal) nicht. Das hat nichts mit "einschlägigen gerichtlichen Urteilen aus früher Zeit" zu tun, sondern ist *gesetzlich festgelegt*. Die gesetzlichen Kassen haben da null Entscheidungsfreiheit.

Detaillierte Informationen:
Bis zum 1. Januar 2004 haben die Krankenkassen versucht, die Kosten für Medikamente gegen ED nicht zu zahlen. Dies hat zu einer Reihe von Prozessen geführt, bei denen die Kassen regelmäßig dazu verurteilt wurden, die Kosten für die Medikamente zu übernehmen. Wer daher einen ersten ablehnenden Bescheid der Krankenkasse nicht akzeptierte, hatte gute Chancen, dass die Kasse klein beigab. Mit der Gesundheitsreform vom 1.1.2004 hat sich die Situation grundlegend geändert. In den § 34 des SGB V wurde folgende Einschränkung aufgenommen:




> Von der Versorgung sind außerdem Arzneimittel ausgeschlossen, bei deren Anwendung eine Erhöhung der Lebensqualität im Vordergrund steht. Ausgeschlossen sind insbesondere Arzneimittel, die überwiegend zur Behandlung der erektilen Dysfunktion, der Anreizung sowie Steigerung der sexuellen Potenz, zur Raucherentwöhnung, zur Abmagerung oder zur Zügelung des Appetits, zur Regulierung des Körpergewichts oder zur Verbesserung des Haarwuchses dienen.


Das Bundessozialgericht (BSG) hat sich im Mai 2005 mit dieser Gesetzesänderung beschäftigt und dabei festgestellt:



> Dieser Leistungsausschluss verstößt nicht gegen das Grundgesetz. ... Der Gesetzgeber verletzt seinen Gestaltungsspielraum auch im Hinblick auf das Sozialstaatsgebot nicht, wenn er angesichts der beschränkten finanziellen Leistungsfähigkeit der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung Leistungen aus dem Leistungskatalog herausnimmt, die - wie hier - in erster Linie einer Steigerung der Lebensqualität jenseits lebensbedrohlicher Zustände dienen.


Damit ist ganz klar, dass ein gesetzlich Krankenversicherter keine Chance hat, dass seine Kasse die Kosten für Medikamente gegen ED übernimmt. Die Kassen haben da keinen Entscheidungsspielraum. Selbst Klagen zur Durchsetzung der Kostenübernahme von Arzneimitteln zur Behandlung der ED sind damit aussichtslos geworden.

Das bisher gesagte gilt nur für die Therapie. Wird Alprostadil zur Diagnose bei einem Schwellkörper-Injektionstest (SKIT) eingesetzt, dann übernimmt die GKV die Kosten. Das scheint auch vielen Urologen nicht bekannt zu sein.

----------


## Urologe

Cialis 5 mg hat eine KASSENzulassung und wird von der GKV übernommen in folgender Indikation.

- vergrößerte Prostata mit Blasenentleerungsstörung
- UND Unverträglichkeit der alpha-Blocker

Ob nebenher ein Prostatakarzinom oder eine Erektionsstörung vorliegt ist dabei nebensächlich.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Marc,
ja, das klingt nachvollziehbar! Als Fazit kann man vielleicht Folgendes festhalten:

PDE5 Hemmer können die Penile Rehabilitation nach Prostatakrebstherapie positiv beeinflussen. Sie haben wahrscheinlich keinen negativen Einfluss auf das Rezidivrisiko, und werden deshalb von den S3 Leitlinien gefordert. Trotzdem werden sie nicht direkt von den gesetzlichen Kassen erstattet  wie blöd ist das denn?

Bei Cialis gibt es wohl neuerdings auch Generika, die den Preis etwas drücken. Trotzdem kann das bei dauerhafter 5mg Anwendung ggf. auch zu finanziellen Härten führen. Gibt es da Alternativen?

----------


## lumberjack

> Bei Cialis gibt es wohl neuerdings auch Generika, die den Preis etwas drücken. Trotzdem kann das bei dauerhafter 5mg Anwendung ggf. auch zu finanziellen Härten führen. Gibt es da Alternativen?


Hallo Andy,

es gibt durchaus Alternativen. Seit dem das Patent von Pfizer auf Sildenafil (Viagra) im Juni 2013 abgelaufen ist, gibt es zahlreiche Generika - selbst eine Alternative aus dem Hause Pfizer. Die ist weiß statt blau und heist glaube ich "Pfizer Sildenafil", sonst gibt es keinen Unterschied.
Ich hatte mir in 2013/14 Sildenafil von Ariston(?) 100mg verschreiben lassen. Preis ~24,00  für 12 Tabletten, dass entspricht ~ 0,50 /Einnahme bei 25 mg bzw. ~ 0,10  bei 5 mg - wobei bei dieser Dosierung das Teilen schwierig wird...

Ein weiterer Vorteil des Preisverfalls ist, dass es kaum noch Junk-/Spam-Emails zu diesem Thema gibt. ;-)

Jack

----------

